# Fungus and dormancy



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I don't think I have fungus, I'm just curious when the Bermuda goes dormant for the winter, wouldn't the fungus die off too?

I live in zone 3, but we have below freezing temperatures for several day stretches throughout the winter. TIA


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Fungus never "dies off" without treatment.

Cold weather will slow most funguses down; sometimes to a near halt as it will not thrive. But certainly does not vanish. It's there, and it will show itself once conditions are ideal. I always recommend regular preventative applications.


----------

